# Outlook Office 2019 won't setup exchange email account.



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello
I just bought a Surface 4 pro with Win 10 and setting up emails. All my Pop and Imap account set up fine. Every time I try to add my exchange email account it states it can't find it. I know I'm entering the right information because it works on my other computers and phones. After I enter the address it goes to advanced setup, I choose exchange than states "something went wrong". All the help after that refers to AOL which this account is not. I've even tried all the options (Office365, Outlook.com, Exchange, Google, Pop, Imap and Exchange earlier than 2013) but same message.
Your help would be greatly appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you set up Outlook?


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Outlook is setup. Automatically set up and works on all my other email accounts (pop & imap) but not exchange.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try the Recovery Assistant. Recovery Assistant


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello
Tried Recovery Assistant but no good, attached photos of screens. I asked the tech who handles the exchange email but he was stumped. I'm about to give up and just use my other devices which work for this email account. Very frustrating
Thanks


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

PS I did get a log but don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you post it here?


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think this is the log

08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,Win32CredentialManager,##Getting credentials
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,Win32CredentialManager,##Invoking CredRead API to read credentials from credential store
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,Win32CredentialManager,##Credentials not found in the store. ErrorCode: 1168
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##InstalledMsiVersions: 
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##InstalledC2RVersionsroductName: Getting all Add/Remove Programs items.
DisplayName: Microsoft 365, DisplayVersion: 16.0.13029.20344, Architecture: x86, MsiProductCode: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##Microsoft.Sara.exe Error: 0 : 
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##Calling RegEnumKeyEx API Failed, the error code: 2
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##Microsoft.Sara.exe Error: 0 : 
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##Calling RegEnumKeyEx API Failed, the error code: 2
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##Microsoft.Sara.exe Error: 0 : 
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##Calling RegEnumKeyEx API Failed, the error code: 2
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##InstalledMsiVersions: 
08/22/2020 16:10:26,15456,1,Info,HRC,##InstalledC2RVersionsroductName: Getting all Add/Remove Programs items.
DisplayName: Microsoft 365, DisplayVersion: 16.0.13029.20344, Architecture: x86, MsiProductCode: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are long methods via the Credential Manager, but it sounds like you might have more than one version of Outlook installed. Check it out. Another sollution is to create a new Outlook Profile and basically start over.


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi
Just out of curiosity why would all my other email accounts except exchange (pop, imap) work?
How would I check for multiple versions and is there a way to get rid of all but one?
Thanks
Charlie


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

I uninstalled Office 2019 and reinstalled. Tried recovery assistant but now it states can't find Outlook but I know it's installed because I'm getting email from my pop & imap email addresses.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to be sure, is it possible you're confusing Outlook with Outlook.com? Go to Programs and Features to make sure you have only one copy of Office installed. Any chance you went for a 32 bit OS to a 64?


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi
When I go to Programs & Features I only have Microsoft Professional Plus 2019. When I go to Control Panel Mail (Microsoft Outlook 2016) (32-bit) This Surface 4 pro came with Win 10 64 bit.
Thanks for your help and patience


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You've got to get all accounts on the 2019 version. Maybe it would be a good idea to try MS Help: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/contactus/?ocid=IA-4027136-CU to straighten this mess out.


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll give that a try tomorrow. The funny thing is everything else works fine except setting up exchange email account which works on all my other devices, laptop, 2 iPhones and my Win 7 computer.
Thanks
Charlie


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Corday said:


> You've got to get all accounts on the 2019 version. Maybe it would be a good idea to try MS Help: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/contactus/?ocid=IA-4027136-CU to straighten this mess out.


Hello again,
I tried your attached link but no good. Basically told me to do the same things you did. I'm about to give up and just get the exchange email on my desktop instead of the Surface.
Thanks for all your help
Charlie


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Phone 1(800) MICROSOFT . If the first level is no help, demand escalaation. You're paying for the product and it should perform as offered.


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll give it a try once I get rid of my headache and can stay on the phone for hours. I can't believe this is so hard to setup and the worst part is they don't give you many options. This is one reason I'm sticking with my Win 7 on my main desktop computer. Unfortunately Surface only comes with Win10.
Once again, Thank you very much
Charlie


----------



## Raptor227 (Mar 16, 2010)

I actually just went through similar problem. Only I installed Office 2016 Pro. The conflict is with Edge Add-on that are linked throughout start menu. If you look at your menu you probably see two sets of icons one normal size and a smaller icon for the edge add-on. These "apps" are probably set to default. And since it is a newer version kept its default when you Installed Office 2019. In a painstaking process I went through and deleted the apps and had to restart everytime. Once I rebooted for the last time the system straightened itself out. Good luck.


----------



## seanspcpower (Apr 7, 2008)

chas638 said:


> Hello
> I just bought a Surface 4 pro with Win 10 and setting up emails. All my Pop and Imap account set up fine. Every time I try to add my exchange email account it states it can't find it. I know I'm entering the right information because it works on my other computers and phones. After I enter the address it goes to advanced setup, I choose exchange than states "something went wrong". All the help after that refers to AOL which this account is not. I've even tried all the options (Office365, Outlook.com, Exchange, Google, Pop, Imap and Exchange earlier than 2013) but same message.
> Your help would be greatly appreciated
> Thank you


 That message can be caused by the authentication server availability or internet connectivity issues. Make sure your device is connected to the internet. Double check the account credentials. Log into to the office portal with your credentials. If device connected to wireless router 5G connect to the 2.4GHz band then run Outlook.


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor227 said:


> I actually just went through similar problem. Only I installed Office 2016 Pro. The conflict is with Edge Add-on that are linked throughout start menu. If you look at your menu you probably see two sets of icons one normal size and a smaller icon for the edge add-on. These "apps" are probably set to default. And since it is a newer version kept its default when you Installed Office 2019. In a painstaking process I went through and deleted the apps and had to restart everytime. Once I rebooted for the last time the system straightened itself out. Good luck.


Hi
First, sorry for the late response, been on other sites hoping to find an answer I could relay here, no good.
Thanks for your help


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

seanspcpower said:


> That message can be caused by the authentication server availability or internet connectivity issues. Make sure your device is connected to the internet. Double check the account credentials. Log into to the office portal with your credentials. If device connected to wireless router 5G connect to the 2.4GHz band then run Outlook.


Hi
First, sorry for the late response. I bought Office 2019 not 365 version. My problem is that Exchange is blocking me from setting up my account in Outlook and I don't know why.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A few posts ago, I said to delete Office 2016.


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello
I can't find Office 2016. The only program I can find is Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2019. I tried deleting and reinstalling it but still same result.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

PS: I went into control panel,credential manager and found Office 2016 credentials(attached picture). Should I remove them?
Picture removed by Mod. Shows Email Addresses.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This thread has your answer: Office 2016 Shadow


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Corday said:


> This thread has your answer: Office 2016 Shadow


Hello again,
I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do. I've been around computers for some time but still no expert. I went through the thread and found SetupProd_OffScrub but it wants to remove Office 2019, didn't find 2016. I have Revo Uninstaller Pro and used it to remove Office 2019 and reinstall yesterday but still same result.
Again, thank you for your help and patience.
Charlie


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I know you realized in a previous post that it's a PIA, but you really should call Microsoft on this.


----------



## chas638 (Jan 6, 2011)

Corday said:


> I know you realized in a previous post that it's a PIA, but you really should call Microsoft on this.


Hi
I'm sorry but what is a PIA?


----------

